# Noisy Neighbour (with mental health problems)



## smithsta (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello

I'm at my wits end. I live in Palma (Mallorca), in a lovely apartment... am six months pregrant and at my mercy of my neighbour who proving to be something of a terroist. 

She suffers from mental health problems and takes tremendous pleasure in making as much noise as possible. She shouts, screams and swears all day AND night, and hammers repeatedly on the walls. She refuses to answer her door to anyone, and if anyone in the building does see her, she screams and swears at them too (including children) when asked to be quiet.

It seems because she owns her own apartment, we legally can't do anything. The police have been called out on numerous occaisions, but she won't open the door, so they can't do anything. She has had numerous denunicas placed against her.... and even through they've all gone through the court...NOTHING.

Is there any kind of Social Services office i can contact in Spain....or anywhere she can get sectioned. Also, we're worried about the environmental state of her apartment...noone's ever seen her take out her rubbish and the corridor stinks. OF course we're worried about rodents and roaches etc. 

Most of all, i'm worried about the health of my child when she arrives in three months..... as i suspect she will not be allowed to sleep. 

Please if there is anyone that has any advice as to what we can legally do... please help..... 

I'm not sure i can stand another night of her evily laughing while hammering on the walls (and nope, ear plugs don't work!).

thanks in advance.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

smithsta said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm at my wits end. I live in Palma (Mallorca), in a lovely apartment... am six months pregrant and at my mercy of my neighbour who proving to be something of a terroist.
> 
> ...


Have you tried talking to your landlord/s...(if your renting that is ) or the agency from whom you got the apartment. ?...cancel your contract..make them come around and listen to the racket. Failing that, if its as bad as you say, just move out and get somewhere else and put it down to a bad experience.


----------



## smithsta (Dec 14, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Have you tried talking to your landlord/s...(if your renting that is ) or the agency from whom you got the apartment. ?...cancel your contract..make them come around and listen to the racket. Failing that, if its as bad as you say, just move out and get somewhere else and put it down to a bad experience.


Thanks for replying. The issue is that she's holding the whole building to ransome with her behaviour and there seems to be NO support from the Spanish social services (if they exist). The landlord lives off the island and isn't interested even if we paid less rent... and her brother, who i rang this morning, said he'd heard enough complaints about his sister and it wasn't his problem. It just seems amazing that there is no official body that can help. Not even the police.

You're right though... it's such a shame...but moving out will probably have to be the answer. It's a sad state of affairs here in Spain if there is no help for those with mental health problems. ((


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

smithsta said:


> Thanks for replying. The issue is that she's holding the whole building to ransome with her behaviour and there seems to be NO support from the Spanish social services (if they exist). The landlord lives off the island and isn't interested even if we paid less rent... and her brother, who i rang this morning, said he'd heard enough complaints about his sister and it wasn't his problem. It just seems amazing that there is no official body that can help. Not even the police.
> 
> You're right though... it's such a shame...but moving out will probably have to be the answer. It's a sad state of affairs here in Spain if there is no help for those with mental health problems. ((


But she is'nt your concern...sod her...your baby is your concern !!
Write the whole thing off and find somewhere decent and quiet to live, for you and your baby. And make sure you are near good medical facilities.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

smithsta said:


> Thanks for replying. The issue is that she's holding the whole building to ransome with her behaviour and there seems to be NO support from the Spanish social services (if they exist). The landlord lives off the island and isn't interested even if we paid less rent... and her brother, who i rang this morning, said he'd heard enough complaints about his sister and it wasn't his problem. It just seems amazing that there is no official body that can help. Not even the police.
> 
> You're right though... it's such a shame...but moving out will probably have to be the answer. It's a sad state of affairs here in Spain if there is no help for those with mental health problems. ((


Sounds like a nightmare! 

Social services can be contacted through your town hall, and maybe you should put it to them that you are at risk from a health point of view being 6 months pregnant (they may be more likely to take notice then). Must be environmental department too which you can notify. But even if they do something I think it would take time. 

There is a Mental Health Unit in most hospitals and some health centres as far as I know so all you could do is call them and let them know but as Hombre said you should think about your welfare right now rather than hers. 

Somehow I think your landlord will be a bit more interested when he knows you are moving out, and if hes not going to do anything about it then thats probably the best bet. The last thing you need with a baby is someone like that living next door.

Good luck,

Caz.I


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Sounds like a nightmare!
> 
> Social services can be contacted through your town hall, and maybe you should put it to them that you are at risk from a health point of view being 6 months pregnant (they may be more likely to take notice then). Must be environmental department too which you can notify. But even if they do something I think it would take time.
> 
> ...


I really sympathise with you as this situation is a upsetting enough without being pregnant into the bargain.

Caz I. has given you the indicators as to what you can do and where to go - the town hall does has an environmental health department which you're supposed to contact about rats etc. You could also try telling your own doctor about your problems because obviously your own mental and physical health is in danger! But if you have Spanish neighbours, surely they've done all of this anyway??

However, as said before, looking after yourself is your first priority right now, and looking for somewhere else to live is a bit of a strain in itself so you're going to have to decide which is the best thing for you at this moment in time. If you have enough money, go to an agency and let them run around looking for the right place to live.

If you are feeling strong and well, I would go to the town hall, looking as big reggers: as possible and just :boxing: dump the problem on their doorstep. Say the problem is unbearable (inaguantable) and you need a solution now. Don't go until you get something in writing.

Good luck to you !!  and :baby: !!

Please let us know how you get on.


----------

